# whats the operating capacity of skid steers?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I mean i heard of

Roll over capacity... say 8000lbs
Operating capacity... say 2000lbs
Breakout 10,000

So what happens between the 2000lbs and 8000 it takes to roll a skid on its face?

We were going to order a Deere 332D tire machine, said its capacity was 3300 or so. I want it to be able to lift up pallets of salt 2600+lbs no problem and possibly move skids of hardscape stone and pavers, upto 3400lbs.

Would a Deere http://www.deere.com/en_US/cfd/construction/deere_const/compact_track_loaders/323d_features.html

machine like that handle it? So 3600 it would handle even a 3400lb pallet of block? but atkes 7175 to totally just tip it over ?

SAE Rated Oper. Cap.(ROC)35% tip lb(kg) 2,500 (1134)
ROC at 50% of tipping load lb (kg) 3,600 (1633)
Tipping Load, standard, lb (kg) 7,175 (3255)
Boom, lb (kN) 3,700 (16.4)
Bucket, lb (kN) 5,600 (24.8)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ram, my 250(same size as 320) will pick up 3400# and plays with a pallet of salt.

A 332 will easily pick 2 pallets at a time, even to full height.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I heard somewhere that the operating lift capacity is 1/2 the the break-out force of the lift arms, not bucket breakout. My 773 is rated at 1750
but at lower heights it will move much more.I've moved pallets that weigh close to 2500lbs + at ground level.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Rated operating capacity is 1/2 of the tipping load (per an SAE or ANSI spec-I can't recall).There is also a spec for tipping load (the amount of force required to make the unit tip), and I think it's at the bucket hinge, so when you are using forks the load is farther away from center and thus is reduced. It has been a while since I checked into this, but I'm sure that someone on this site has the info. Surley your local dealer can help you with this. Crete has experience with the Deeres so his advice should be accurate. If you trust it you may not need to investigate further. If you are going to be going down any slopes I would recommend that you do so in reverse (if loaded with something heavy) as the unit may want to tip on the decline. I doubt you will ever tip it over (to the front) but you may upset the machine enough to loose some of the load (and take a bite out of the seat with your a$$). My A300 is rated at 3,000# operating load and we can lift a pallet of block with no problems. I don't think we can do a pair though. We have a 2900# compactor that we occasionally pick up with the skid. You definately know that the weight is there and you must be careful when manuevering. If I recall correctly there is a skid steer shootout (on Deere's web site) that specifically addresses lift capacity. I think that they used a tracked unit in the lift (CT 332?) and it lifted a big chunk of concrete. The video is Deere biased so I wouldn't put a whole lot of weight in it for choosing a unit (whole lot of weight-get it).:laughing: It does, however, directly address your question. If you are lifting something while you are stopped on level ground, you can handle more weight than if you were on uneven ground, or if you were moving forward and had to stop. These factors increase the chances of the load out weighing the skid and thus make it tip. This is the reason that the working load (or operating load) is less than the tipping load.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

we had a 06 JD332 loader you will be able to move just about anything you want with that loader, I wish we still had ours we now have a 2009 328 w/ weight kit, it will do what the 332 did for the most part just need to be carefull with the heavyer loads


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DGODGR;925366 said:


> Rated operating capacity is 1/2 of the tipping load .


For skidloaders and it's 35% for CTL's.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Why is it lower for the CTL? Because it's harder to tip the CTL?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;925914 said:


> Why is it lower for the CTL? Because it's harder to tip the CTL?


I suppose.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would think you would end up with similar working limits for similar sized machines in the end.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;925914 said:


> Why is it lower for the CTL? Because it's harder to tip the CTL?


It is because "generally" they assume the SS is being operated on more of a flat hard surface, as to a CTL being operated on softer more unlevel surfaces, therefore giving the CTL more of a "saftey cushion" factor......I can understand this in a way, cause there are places I dont think twice about going in my T190, that I would not even begin to attempt in a SS (even w/ over the tire tracks).

FWIW my T190 can easily move 2500 lb pallets around...Its ROC is 1900lbs....My old S185 (roc 1850) could also load and unload 2500 lb pallets off a semi, but it was tipsy doing it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;925928 said:


> I would think you would end up with similar working limits for similar sized machines in the end.....


You are right.

A JD 320 SS and a JD 322 CLT are basically the same machine but the CTL is rated for 200# more than the SS.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;925974 said:


> You are right.
> 
> A JD 320 SS and a JD 322 CLT are basically the same machine but the CTL is rated for 200# more than the SS.


Thats because its only 35% of tip load on the CTL....what would the difference be at 50%, like what the SS is rated at?

I havent ran to many JD SS's/CTL's, but I promise you that 322 CTL will outlift that 320 SS by more than 200lbs.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;925994 said:


> Thats because its only 35% of tip load on the CTL....what would the difference be at 50%, like what the SS is rated at?


~1100#

But you are using the same hydraulics in both machines so can you really expect the CTL to do 50% more work than the SS just because it weights more?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;926002 said:


> ~1100#
> 
> But you are using the same hydraulics in both machines so can you really expect the CTL to do 50% more work than the SS just because it weights more?


Depending on what your doing with it, absolutely. "Lift & Carry" scenario on pavement, probably not. Throw them in the sand, mud (any soft soil), hillsides.... then yes I believe you would.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;926014 said:


> Depending on what your doing with it, absolutely. "Lift & Carry" scenario on pavement, probably not. Throw them in the sand, mud (any soft soil), hillsides.... then yes I believe you would.


When it is beyond the ability of the internals of the machine?

It's got nothing to do with pavement VS mud.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;926027 said:


> When it is beyond the ability of the internals of the machine?
> 
> * When the machine cannot safley lift and/or complete the task *
> 
> It's got nothing to do with pavement VS mud.


*Then whats the point of comparing abilities between the 2?*


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;926040 said:


> *Then whats the point of comparing abilities between the 2?*


I was just confirming Palmer's thoughts.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

snocrete;925957 said:


> It is because "generally" they assume the SS is being operated on more of a flat hard surface, as to a CTL being operated on softer more unlevel surfaces, therefore giving the CTL more of a "saftey cushion" factor......I can understand this in a way, cause there are places I dont think twice about going in my T190, that I would not even begin to attempt in a SS (even w/ over the tire tracks).QUOTE]
> 
> Didn't I answer his original question with this post?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;926095 said:


> Didn't I answer his original question with this post?


Respectfully, IMO No.

Beside you where replying to a different post than I was.



snocrete;925994 said:


> I havent ran to many JD SS's/CTL's, but I promise you that 322 CTL will outlift that 320 SS by more than 200lbs.


Assuming the a 320 and 322 are the same internally, how can that be possible?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;926115 said:


> Respectfully, IMO No.
> 
> Beside you where replying to a different post than I was.
> *My bad.......FWIW, my post is the reason WHY they rate them that way though*
> ...


Lots of assumptions.

I would say weight & added stability from dedicated track system? The tipping loads are quite a bit different, right? I know that comparing a S185 Bobcat & T190 Bobcat (same size frame machines), that the 190 will handle 500+ lbs in the same manner. Same goes for the machines you listed....I would assume if you took those 2 side by side and lifted the same pallet, the CTL would be alot more stable?

Not trying to argue, but most SS's I have ran seem to have way more hydraulic/lifting power than a$$.....CTL's dont act this way, from my experience at least, the weight and power seem to be at a closer balance. And again with my original post on WHY......it is not because of over stressing the hyd. (the 35% rating as opposed to 50%), it is because companies are assuming you will be taking the CTL in more extreme conditions (mud,sand,hillsides,etc). That last sentence is not an assumtion, its fact...... so dont assume that i am just assuming, i assume you know that Merry Christmas


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

hate to jump into a thread, but i have a couple of points, 

-lift weight is determined by many different things (engine position, component positions, arm design etc)
-center of gravity is very important in tipping weight
-IMO it is very rare to power out the hydraulics on a skidsteer
-with enough balast/counter weight, even a light machine well lift many 1000's of lbs

an example, my 1840, and my 40xt are basically the same machine, same horsepower same engines, same pumps, etc, yet my 40xt well lift a hell of a lot more, when i aproached the dealer and asked them, they said, for the year, the biggest change was position of the engine, which sits lower in the 40xt, if i run weights on the back of my 40xt, i can lift 4000lbs no problem even though the machines operating weight is 1500-1700lbs, (i don't recommend doing this) however my point is there are many variables that determine how a machine well lift and engineers determine how to improve on these machines all the time to better design them


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;926155 said:


> Lots of assumptions






snocrete;926155 said:


> I would say weight & added stability from dedicated track system? The tipping loads are quite a bit different, right? I know that comparing a S185 Bobcat & T190 Bobcat (same size frame machines), that the 190 will handle 500+ lbs in the same manner. Same goes for the machines you listed....I would assume if you took those 2 side by side and lifted the same pallet, the CTL would be alot more stable?


A 320 has tipping load of 4000#, but can't pick that much up, so how would more weight make a difference?

It won't.



snocrete;926155 said:


> Not trying to argue, but most SS's I have ran seem to have way more hydraulic/lifting power than a$$.....CTL's dont act this way, from my experience at least, the weight and power seem to be at a closer balance. And again with my original post on WHY......it is not because of over stressing the hyd. (the 35% rating as opposed to 50%), it is because companies are assuming you will be taking the CTL in more extreme conditions (mud,sand,hillsides,etc). *That last sentence is not an assumtion, its fact*...... so dont assume that i am just assuming, i assume you know that Merry Christmas


I still think you are assuming. :waving:

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

buckwheat_la;926173 said:


> hate to jump into a thread, but i have a couple of points,
> 
> -lift weight is determined by many different things (engine position, component positions, arm design etc)
> -center of gravity is very important in tipping weight
> ...


I think you mean ROC.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;926189 said:


> A 320 has tipping load of 4000#, but can't pick that much up, so how would more weight make a difference?
> 
> It won't.
> 
> ...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry, I don't see what the tipping capacity of a 323 has to do with anything.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would have stayed up if I new this would be so much fun......

My comment for SS vs CTL rating factor was based simply on the fact that the front roller - which would be the tipping pivot point - on a CTL is further forward than the front axle of a SS.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You guys realize you lost ramair at about post 2, don't you?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;926411 said:


> You guys realize you lost ramair at about post 2, don't you?


Nothing new about that. He starts a thread, and we just go to town.........


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;926411 said:


> You guys realize you lost ramair at about post 2, don't you?


Ramfreak was lost before he posted. :laughing:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Well now im lost .....but the fun seems to be over in the "Who got buried in philly" thread :laughing:


----------

